# Cool Desktop!



## Carol (Nov 19, 2011)

Whoever did this was very clever...


----------



## granfire (Nov 20, 2011)

Minus the Kramer guy... I'd like something more inspirational please...like the Thor guy, or Wolverine...


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 20, 2011)

granfire said:


> Minus the Kramer guy... I'd like something more inspirational please...like the Thor guy, or Wolverine...


...Or Possibly this:
http://www.lastexittonowhere.com/shop/product/kneel-for-general-zod-a2-screenprint/


In any case, thats pretty clever.
Incidentally, I have no clue how He Aligned those Icons.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 20, 2011)

That is a very nicely laid out desktop :nods:.  As to how it was done, Cyriacus, I'd say that it is a case of 'optical illusion' by dint of careful height placement of the icons (along horizontal lines) overlaying the perspective drawn backcloth.  Geek note:  some posh-front-end SCADA's can use similar techniques to make everything look very flash.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2011)

that's cool. I have to get me one of those


----------

